# nannayvonne



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there ,I am new to these forums my daughter has emmigrated to NZ yesterday.  We are in the process of doing the same, our other daughter who is a NZ citizen is sponsoring us, could anyone tell me if this is a change of surcumstances as we do not have any other family here in the UK. We are hopeing that we may get over there a bit quicker fingers crosed


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

nannayvonne said:


> Hi there ,I am new to these forums my daughter has emmigrated to NZ yesterday.  We are in the process of doing the same, our other daughter who is a NZ citizen is sponsoring us, could anyone tell me if this is a change of surcumstances as we do not have any other family here in the UK. We are hopeing that we may get over there a bit quicker fingers crosed



Welcome to the forum.

Taken from the NZ Immigration website

Parent

However I think if you are retired & wealthy then may speed the process up.

Good luck


----------



## nannayvonne (Feb 16, 2012)

wish i was wealthy be there like a shot


----------

